# what size harness for a sprimger spainel 8 week old puppy



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

wanting to know what is the best type of harness to get for an 8 week old springer spaniel puppy


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm sorry to jump the gun so quickly, but I'm guessing you didn't listen to any of our advice from your old thread?


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

*


abbieandchi said:



I'm sorry to jump the gun so quickly, but I'm guessing you didn't listen to any of our advice from your old thread?

Click to expand...

*My thoughts too.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

my thoughts as well, great minds and all that!

but seriously are you going a head, you also said you was waiting a year!


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

what a shame that nobody listens to good honest advice.

What happened to waiting?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

So much for waiting a year huh? I take it everything said on the other thread was just ignored.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm beginning to wonder whether we have a bit of a wind-up merchant


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

abbieandchi said:


> I'm beginning to wonder whether we have a bit of a wind-up merchant


I am thinking the same. When she first joined, she posted the same post twice about starting an online pet shop. Her 2nd post gave the impression the idea had just come to her while she was sat with her mum. Yet days earlier she had posted the same thing.

ETA: OK not quite when she first joined but see here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/218520-thinking-opening-online-pet-store-any-ideas.html


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Just pathetic really :nonod:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

abbieandchi said:


> I'm beginning to wonder whether we have a bit of a wind-up merchant


In all honesty, I hope we do just have a wind up merchant. Least that way there's no puppy to worry about.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> In all honesty, I hope we do just have a wind up merchant. Least that way there's no puppy to worry about.


Agreed .... guess we'll never know


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

for starters i am not winding you all up, in the mean time i wont put anything up if all i get is abuse!!!!

I am sorry I ever said anything now!!!!!!!! 

all i have got this week is negativity:cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:

no wonder i am having counselling:nonod::nonod::nonod::nonod:

toby is back to great health now so that is all that matters I can even upload a picture of her

seriously guys I have thought this through and have gone ahead with it all


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

In all fairness though people have tried to give you genuine advice


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

holyshihtzu said:


> for starters i am not winding you all up, in the mean time i wont put anything up if all i get is abuse!!!!
> 
> I am sorry I ever said anything now!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


If you have thought this through then answer some questions:

Where is the puppy going to live?
What is the situation with your boyfriend, will he be keeping the dog at his house?
Name some of the health problems with Springers
How will you afford vet treatment on £50 a week JSA?
Have you gone to meet the puppy with Toby to see if they get along?
Have you gone to a KC breeder?
Are you going to be able to afford training classes and the cost of anything else your puppy might need? I'm assuming you've put some money away for a rainy day?

If you truly have this sorted and you've thought this through, those questions should be a doddle.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

You do not do yourself any favours with the fact you keep changing your story to be fair. 

Now I really hope you prove all the doubters wrong. 

Otherwise, make sure you select a rescue centre that does not have a PTS policy, when you are looking to give it up in the future, because you chose to ignore the advice given on here.

BTW bit pointless in my opinion buying a harness sized for an 8 week old puppy, that will grow alot bigger. Especially the growth in the time when he/she is able to be walked on a lead for longer than a few minutes a day.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

sorry Holyshitzhu - people tend to be skeptical after a story changes like 5 times, people just don't know what to believe any more - especially when previous questions go unanswered

when/if you need expert help - google NESSR - Northern English Springer Spaniel Rescue, they are amazing and will be able to help either rehome if needed or point you in the direction of good trainers but you will need the money for them

The questions Abbieandchi asked are pretty straight forward too

Just so you know - springers are generally *fiercely* loyal to one person and that one person will normally be their primary care giver during the formative weeks/months so if she is still going to be living at your boyfriend's then no matter what you and he say, she will most likely be 'his' dog as he'll simply be doing the brunt of care since she lives with him

as for the harness - is it for walking in or for car restraint? if possible don't bother buying one until after the jabs are complete, when she's had all her jabs and waited a week take her along to Pets At Home or another petstore that she can go in. 

That way you can try the harnesses on her - get one that fits her on the very smallest setting so you get more than 5 mins use out of it - Biggles outgrew his puppy collar in 2 weeks to give an idea - dunno how long the current one will last but it's only from Pound Shop so doesn't matter

Also springers are *renowned* for pulling and are prone to damaging their trachea if allowed to pull in a collar, unless it's a 'no pull' harness then a harness just lets them put their full power (shoulders) into pulling

a better bet is just to start leash training from day one - Biggles isn't allowed out for walks yet as jabs not complete but already walks in house and in garden on a nice loose lead, we now need to work on heal work  We *will* have to start all over again once actually on walks as heyu, all new sights and smells to contend with


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

abbieandchi said:


> If you have thought this through then answer some questions:
> 
> Where is the puppy going to live?
> What is the situation with your boyfriend, will he be keeping the dog at his house?
> ...


Plus one from me:

If the dog is living at your bf's and you split up, what will happen to the dog?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

here's your anwsers

1. puppy has a permanent home now after parents agreeing to let her stay with us
2. Bf's mother and father split so she is with me always
3 springers have these health problems- hip dys/retinal dys/epilepsy/auto immune disease/inherited metabolic diseases (storage diseases) i.e PFK and fucosidosis
JSA is now more than 50
we have had toby meet up with the puppy
They are KC registered
found training classes in [email protected] 10 sessions £25
i am also putting away 10 a month for rainy days


happy now:confused1:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

holyshihtzu said:


> here's your anwsers
> 
> 1. puppy has a permanent home now after parents agreeing to let her stay with us
> 2. Bf's mother and father split so she is with me always
> ...


No not personally if I am honest. Because part of that is copied and pasted from an ESS website. Not really the words of someone who knows what they are talking about.

Ever wondered how teachers know if an essay is just taken off the net?Well the same function has just let you down.

£10 a month is not alot when you consider thats only £120 a year. One serious or even not so serious visit cost swallow most of that £120 up.

KC Reg means nothing really, it's just a bit of paper.

See how you make people doubt your words, your story has changed yet again???? One minute you have a really ill dog, puppy will be at the BF's, now your dog is better at exactly the same moment you are getting a puppy and a relationship breaks down.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

only one question - you didn't cover my question what the harness was for - car or walking type?

as I said about teaching a springer pup to walk on harness is fairly pointless - a decent widish collar (1 inch) so it spreads pressure and teach her to walk from before she can leave the house - as she gets older you may need a control harness or headcollar but you *should* be able to avoid that by good training from the start

and I wish you the best on affording her (do your parents pay for other dog?) I am going to have no money left at all each month after animal costs and it's disability I'll be claiming


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been a good girl and kept my mouth shut about this, but your comment implying that the responses on here are the reason you are having counselling is frankly offensive. You have been given sound advice by experienced owners, all of which you have chosen to ignore. If you don't want negative responses, then don't bang on about poor little me on JsA, getting a puppy which you appear to have researched on Wikipedia. Grow up and get a ruddy job.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Just to add, getting a puppy is of course your own choice. The main thing that concerns me is you saying "yes the parents were health tested etc", and then when asked for proof or evidence to show you have actually done this, you provide word for word a section off a website.

I think people would think more of you if you are honest and say "OK I did not check the parents, and the puppy came from a a friend of a friend (or whatever the truth is). You will not be the first to do so, nor will you sadly be the last. 

The other concern of mine is how people who own Springer's shared their experiences of the breed, but you appear to have ignored them. They are hyperactive things at times, and will often pull in all directions on the lead, especially when they are guided by their nose. But with the effort of a good owner they can be great dogs.

I really hope you prove everyone wrong. And have a Springer who leads a healthy life and you manage to to train it to be a really good dog.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> I've been a good girl and kept my mouth shut about this, but your comment implying that the responses on here are the reason you ate having counselling is frankly offensive. You have been given sound advice by experienced owners, all of which you have chosen to ignore. If you don't want negative responses, then don't bang on about poor little me on JsA, getting a puppy which you appear to have researched on Wikipedia. Grow up and get a ruddy job.


This. With big fcuking bells on.

I am _staggered_ that you seem surprised that everyone isn't saying "oooh, new puppy, how wonderful, how marvellous".

Your thread the other day was full of excellent advice, all of which you ignored. Your story had more twists and changes than a script of Eastenders and you were asked time and time again to please clarify your circumstances, again these questions were ignored. You then said you were going to be sensible and wait a year before getting the puppy. Super. Great.

Now up you pop asking for advice on which harness to get your new 8 week old puppy <smacks head off wall in frustration> Can you not possibly see why people are not leaping for joy with you?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well if you're determined to get this puppy I guess nothing anybody says is going to make the slightest bit of difference. I just hope the puppy doesn't pay the price. Blaming the "negativity" here for your need for counselling is just...well, offensive. People have offered you damn good advice with the best interest of the puppy at heart. 

I have to say it seems very pointless getting a harness for an 8 week old puppy. Give it a few weeks and you'll need a bigger one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

none of it was copied from the internet, i researched a million times in the library which is down the road from where I live. spoken to a few people with springers, I luv dogs soooo much and if i didn't think i could bring one up I wouldn't in the slightest. i am always out with Toby my other dog, in fact i am never in.

secondly getting a job is so hard these days without experience so if you think its easy in my area well its not. I am only 18 so that is the only way i could afford something

harness is for walking in but will invest in a car harness as soon as i collect
her

the counselling part isn't anything to do with this, its something else thats bringing me down

i will make sure that i will prove you all wrong and then you will think about what you have said

i did take some advice from the last new feed, just being honest with u all u just cant see it:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Hang on just noticed another twist.

(Well I think so, because I am going to be honest, I did not read every post in that other thread).

In your other thread you said the puppies will be ready end of March but your BF had "booked" you one. 

Now in your answers above, you say "she is with me always".

I may be wrong, but to me that suggests she is actually now living with you???? Please tell me you do not have a 4 week old puppy away from its mum??????

Or is this puppy a different one? Did your bf manage to find a cheaper one on gumtree that he could give you on the actual day on Feb 14th?

Either you are winding us all up or just ignoring the advice of others because it's not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

holyshihtzu said:


> *none of it was copied from the internet, i researched a million times in the library which is down the road from where I live. *spoken to a few people with springers, I luv dogs soooo much and if i didn't think i could bring one up I wouldn't in the slightest. i am always out with Toby my other dog, in fact i am never in.
> 
> secondly getting a job is so hard these days without experience so if you think its easy in my area well its not. I am only 18 so that is the only way i could afford something
> 
> ...


You might think/hope people would believe you, but sadly the proof is out there that you copied it offline. There is no way that you could randomly put words, brackets, etc in the same order as a website on English springer Spaniels, let alone a website that just happens to appear high in the results when googling for information on Springer's.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

well I wouldn't waste money on a harness for walking her in

with a springer you'll be just fostering a breed trait that you *really* don't want to, they may not be a large breed but by heck they can pull!

also at 8 weeks can't walk her properly and she'll double in size within a month - I don't care if JSA is £500 a week it's simply a waste of money

in a few months you'll be working... if not in an actual job then the job centre will have you in a *really* crap unpaid hard labour job calling it 'motivational experiance' or something - a friend of mine was doing 12 hour shifts moving furniture in a warehouse - so just be aware that you *will* be going out to work before long whether you want to or not (if you refuse *whatever* they offer you, no matter how crappy, they cut off the JSA)

so like I said before - I really hope you *do* prove everyone wrong and things just haven't come across as you intended due to internet communication being tricky sometimes

but please *please* listen to the advice you have had on here and really please for the sake of your shoulders do not teach your dog to walk in a harness - she *will* pull - proper collar training from the start is the best way with a springer


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Hang on just noticed another twist.
> 
> (Well I think so, because I am going to be honest, I did not read every post in that other thread).
> 
> ...


I was going to edit the above post I have quoted, but decided my apology would stand better if I left it unedited.

I apologise for the ending of my post. The gumtree/cheaper quote was uncalled for.

But please can you clear up if the puppy is with you, is a different one or is indeed still at the breeders until March like you said in your other thread.

Plus keep in mind what I said before about if you have not researched etc really, then be honest. People will respect you more, and give you the value of their own experience.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

holyshihtzu said:


> here's your anwsers
> 
> 1. puppy has a permanent home now after parents agreeing to let her stay with us
> 2. Bf's mother and father split so she is with me always
> ...


JSA is £52 a week, it has not gone up.

It's all well and good copy and pasting some health issues from a website but do you know what they actually mean and what the treatment is for everything.

I wouldn't trust [email protected] with training my dog, you need a good reputable breeder.

£10 a month isn't enough, are you planning to insure her? If so how much will that cost?

Edit: Please do not sit there and blame us, the ones who are trying to HELP you. You're clearly going to get this poor puppy regardless of what you say and do. I had a full-time job when I got my dog and I still struggled, luckily I had a nice stash saved away for when her spay cost me well over £200. What are you going to do if she needs surgery that's going to cost you £400? Just not let her have it?

Please enter the real world, you cannot afford to look after yourself on JSA (I should know, I've been there), let alone a puppy! You need to do some growing up before your dog ends up in a rescue centre. Stop being so damn selfish and just focus on the poor dog you already have. How on earth do you think he's feeling after losing his buddy and being seriously ill.

I'm sorry but you are really grinding my gears right now, and those of people who had to work their arses off to get dogs.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

If the parents have been health checked, what were their Hip Scores? 

Which words did the results have:

Average
Above average
Below average
or 
Poor


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

hey you said you was waiting and finishing college and now you are staying on jsa, i dont get where you are coming from tbh.

also is bf with you now? you was getting a big house with garden the other day but now at mums, he is where now?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

holyshihtzu said:


> wanting to know what is the best type of harness to get for an 8 week old springer spaniel puppy


DO NOT put a harness on a growing puppy that young! Even if you can find such a thing. Their bones are soft, like a babies, and can easily be deformed with something like this. He will need a collar and training to walk nicely. Plus, a harness will encourage him to pull, which will cause even more damage to his joints.

You are getting this puppy, and you don't know this? No wonder people are worried.



holyshihtzu said:


> for starters i am not winding you all up, in the mean time i wont put anything up if all i get is abuse!!!!
> 
> I am sorry I ever said anything now!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





holyshihtzu said:


> here's your anwsers
> 
> 1. puppy has a permanent home now after parents agreeing to let her stay with us
> 2. Bf's mother and father split so she is with me always
> ...


You see, dear, last week the boyfriends house and circumstances were stable. This week his parents have split up.

JSA may be more than £50, but not much more. I don't think you will be able to pay for food for the pup, let alone anything else, and still save £10 per month.

But it is all ok, I know, because you already told us you were moving into a big house with a huge garden with the boyfriend.

You also said you had read the whole sticky on having a puppy, and decided to wait a year. You had given it much thought. Now you have given much thought to having a puppy now.

Everyone has given you the right advice, but you refuse to listen, and you wonder why no one takes you seriously?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> I've been a good girl and kept my mouth shut about this, but your comment implying that *the responses on here are the reason you are having counselling is frankly offensive*. You have been given sound advice by experienced owners, all of which you have chosen to ignore. If you don't want negative responses, then don't bang on about poor little me on JsA, getting a puppy which you appear to have researched on Wikipedia. Grow up and get a ruddy job.


I agree, but don't be offended. I think we can take most of what she says with a pinch of salt and it is obvious that she does need the counselling.



abbieandchi said:


> JSA is £52 a week, it has not gone up.
> 
> It's all well and good copy and pasting some health issues from a website but do you know what they actually mean and what the treatment is for everything.
> 
> ...


Nothing. She is planning of using the PDSA, she already said so.


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

I am also on JSA. I wasn't when I first got Lily, but its bloody hard trying to pay for a car and a puppy (with £52 a week). Luckily I have a good amount saved up. £10 a month is barely enough to get her food, and thats without insurance. What about everything else a puppy needs straight away? jabs? vet fees? insurance? microchip? trainging classes? crate? flea treatment? worming tablets? collars, leads, bowls, food?! Then when you get a job, whats going to happen? I spent well over £500 on Lily in the first month I had her. And even now I spend around £50 a month on her. 

Are your parents willing to help out money wise? You will *not* be able to give this puppy everything it needs if you simply dont have the money. I'm not being critical, but I simply can't understand your thinking here. 

Anyway, I hope you can work something out for her, she deserves to have a good life. I hope you take some things people have said in this thread into consideration. It is not in my nature at all to be critical, or get into arguements or disagreements, but I do feel stonrgly about this one.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> DO NOT put a harness on a growing puppy that young! Even if you can find such a thing. Their bones are soft, like a babies, and can easily be deformed with something like this. He will need a collar and training to walk nicely. Plus, a harness will encourage him to pull, which will cause even more damage to his joints.
> 
> You are getting this puppy, and you don't know this? No wonder people are worried.


I don't think you're going to get a proper response or even if you do it will be a shiny bright one that sounds 'right' - whatever we say she's off to buy a cutsie little pink flowery harness for her fluffy spanny puppy *awhs*



newfiesmum said:


> Nothing. She is planning of using the PDSA, she already said so.


has it sunk in yet she doesn't qualify for PDSA do you think?


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I also want to add that the choice of breed in a spaniel you will find has a fair few vets visits, because they are not the kind of little fluffy white dog that pootles along by your side and barely moves to hurt himself.

In the time i have had my two spaniels which is only 17 months, i have claimed on the insurance for a pup eating something and that left me the excess out of pocket. Two more visits for cut paws and a cut leg, both of which were just on the threshold of the excess making it not possible to claim. Two courses of ear treatment as they can be prone to ear problems, may have been precautionary by the vets but money nevertheless.

And a pulled muscle injury again just below the claim level cos a vet visit painkillers and anti inflammatory is about most excess levels so quite a high chance this will happen a few times!

And the last pleasure of the vets company this week is for a partially ripped out claw so far we are on £240 with the operation to remove the remaining attached part and we are probably not finished yet!

Sorry but even with insurance £10 a month isnt going to go far!

We are starting to find it harder moneywise through a downturn in business and the cost does worry me, given that the cheapest food we have found ours can work well with is £28 for 15kgs and that is buying two bags at once so £48, so you can not assume any old food will do. 

We will make our finances work for the two dogs we have and have a bit to fall back on, but in our circumstances which are a lot more comfortable than jobseekers allowance would afford, we wouldnt dream of realising our dream of having another.

I really hope for your sake that if you are getting this pup that you are in a position to change your life and finances for the better in a very quick space of time.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Rolosmum said:


> I also want to add that the choice of breed in a spaniel you will find has a fair few vets visits, because they are not the kind of little fluffy white dog that pootles along by your side and barely moves to hurt himself.
> 
> In the time i have had my two spaniels which is only 17 months, i have claimed on the insurance for a pup eating something and that left me the excess out of pocket. Two more visits for cut paws and a cut leg, both of which were just on the threshold of the excess making it not possible to claim. Two courses of ear treatment as they can be prone to ear problems, may have been precautionary by the vets but money nevertheless.
> 
> ...


so so true

I already came on here panicking cos Biggles managed to get hurt pouncing on nettles in the garden - he also regularly crashes into doors/walls/people/other pets


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Please give it some more thought before you go and get this puppy...You are in for a real eye opener if you take on a springer....Yes they are lovely.. as are all puppies but they grow up and they are very hard work....I would suggest you ask the breeder if you can spend some time with her dogs and you will see for yourself....People on here have given you some really good advice and tried to help you but you keep changing your mind about what you want to do so whats to say you won't change your mind about the puppy once you have it...

Also £10 a month £120 year is not a lot for a vet bill...My last vet bill was £1000 lucky for me my dogs are insured and that cost me nearly £40 month...
Could you afford that? Please Please think long and hard about your decision


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll say it again: Jake cost £6000 to have both cruciates fixed. Brig had an ocular ulcer, a mere £500, as I recall. Zak's x rays were about £240, a hip replacement may be up to £6000 each. Bear cost £1200 over 5 weeks with ripped claws and an ulcer. He cost £600 last year with a cut pad. 

Some weren't worth claiming for as near the excess, as already mentioned. You can only use the PDSA if you are in receipt of housing benefit, I believe and in my opinion, if you can't afford insure or pay for the less expensive treatments, then you don't get a dog. What will you do if you can't afford emergency treatment?


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Shite Cinnamontoast you are scaring me now, and i have two of them!! Lets hope i get some new business in pronto! we have just touched the tip of the iceberg by the sounds of it!


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Rolosmum said:


> Shite Cinnamontoast you are scaring me now, and i have two of them!! Lets hope i get some new business in pronto! we have just touched the tip of the iceberg by the sounds of it!


I was thinking the same ....Puts my £1000 vet bill to shame..And these are all springers


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

holyshihtzu said:


> They are KC registered


This is not relevant.

No decent breeder would sell a puppy to an 18 year old on JSA.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

IndysMamma said:


> I don't think you're going to get a proper response or even if you do it will be a shiny bright one that sounds 'right' - whatever we say she's off to buy a cutsie little pink flowery harness for her fluffy spanny puppy *awhs*
> 
> has it sunk in yet she doesn't qualify for PDSA do you think?


Those tiny harnesses are designed for small adult dogs, who are not growing. And they are expensive anyway. Someone has to be on benefits to qualify for the PDSA, I know. She has been told many times.

I despair, I really do.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh well i am sure it will be fine then, cos her one will be the fluffy in need of nothing but love dog!

Could do with a couple of them, would be cheaper, pmsl


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Max cost us approx

£80 for an ear flush
£15 a month on average for ear cleaning solution for 7 years as he happened to be prone to ear infections total approx £1,260
£20 a pop whenever he had antibiotics so about £1,000 over his lifetime between ears and injuries
Emergancy treatment when - in a moment of pure spanner - he ran through the greenhouse to chase a cat on the other side - 2 inch gash on his chest £200 all in (12 years ago)
£500 in physio to non-surgically recover from a rubtured cruciate - was left with a limp for life but due to his respiration issues didn't dare operate unless absolutely necessary
£3,000 for a 'new' car after he destroyed the old one (repairs were more than the old car was worth, he ate the wiring under the steering wheel and some computery thing- he wasn't even shut in the car, Dad was working on it so was sat in the drive with the doors open! to be fait though that car was potentially a deathtrap as I'm certain would not have passed MOT and whatever reletively minor damage Max did was repairable but a good excuse to finally scrap the car - has become one of those funnyy family legends though :lol
£120 vet visit with x-rays and overnight stay observation after eating part of a car...
then there was vaccs, neutering and so on
oh and the books, orniments, TV and so on he destroyed - at 13 he broke a £99 cat tree! the silly spanner climbed it and was too heavy


he was worth it though  (I would say that, as a kid I didn't have to pay for anything other than his food and towards worming/toys)

hopefully Biggles is cheaper - surely there are *some* healthy non-clumsy, graceful spanners out there?


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Gosh judging by these spanner posts i shouldnt have touched them with a bargepole! lol

I wouldnt swap my two for the world, but that doesnt mean i dont worry about the future financial effect of such an energetic breed, that has to have free running with all the risks associated to be a happy dog!

That is without the ongoing cost of replacing worn out and lost tennis balls at a few quid a time, bought 25 at a time for £10 from sports direct the cheapest place to get them. that alone is a cost i didnt think too much about beforehand, but is there reward and brain stimulation when out and keeps their training in place.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

IndysMamma said:


> Max cost us approx
> 
> £80 for an ear flush
> £15 a month on average for ear cleaning solution for 7 years as he happened to be prone to ear infections total approx £1,260
> ...


I didn't know cars had computery things. I wonder where mine is

I don't think I want to go into what Ferdie cost me in his first few months. He ate the leather three piece suite, ate four dining chairs, an office chair, seven sky + remotes, two mobile phones, a house phone. He weed all over the almost new Axminster carpet £2000 and I had to get him his own car, because he wouldn't fit in mine £2,500.

That is without his vaccinations, neutering and everything. When Joshua was so ill the bill came to £2,500, which the insurance paid.

Before that he cost me a fortune in vet fees and medicines and supplements. They wouldn't cover his arthritis because I first took him within the first ten days of the insurance starting, so his x-rays and first lot of medicine was £900.

Then his hydrotherapy at £25 per week.

I cannot imagine what is going to happen to this springer puppy if he happens to have early and serious health issues like Joshua did. Nobody is going to be able to afford it.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Rolosmum said:


> Shite Cinnamontoast you are scaring me now, and i have two of them!! Lets hope i get some new business in pronto! we have just touched the tip of the iceberg by the sounds of it!


Sorry, think I've been unlucky, although the vet said half of all injuries he sees needing sutures are springers. Brig was massively accident prone as a youngster and Bear seems to be following in his footsteps in many ways. God help us!



I love springers said:


> I was thinking the same ....Puts my £1000 vet bill to shame..And these are all springers


It has been a bit mad. My SIL's dad said a bullet would only be a couple of quid when Jake was having his operations. Nasty. 

Point is, with any dog, you need to be aware that accidents happen, insurance is a very good idea and you cannot seriously rely on charitable handouts when you get a dog.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

the computery thing was part of the electronics/engine management system - I don't even drive so I barely know what a car has beyond seets/body/wheels/engine


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

IndysMamma said:


> the computery thing was part of the electronics/engine management system - I don't even drive so I barely know what a car has beyond seets/body/wheels/engine


My car's too old to have computery things, but I have no lamp shade on the rear inside light because Ferdie knocks it off with his head and Joshua chewed up the door trim.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

I still don't think she'll ever listen, I imagine in a few weeks there will be a thread called: 'OMG look at my new sprimger spaneisl!!!!!!!!!'

Then in another few weeks:

'Sprimger spnaiel for sale ASAP'


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

IndysMamma said:


> hopefully Biggles is cheaper - surely there are *some* healthy non-clumsy, graceful spanners out there?


Umm, where? Please tell me so I can get one!

Brig ate all the wiring and bulbs  in the boot of Dad's car when he was dog/house sitting. He won't take him out ever again  It cost over £200 to fix. He has also ruined the reverse sensors on the OH's car by persistently licking the back windscreen and drooling copiously onto electronics.  And he wrecked both rear speakers in the boot by doing the same and the CD stack that was located....you guessed it! In the boot!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I could pull my hair put after reading this thread!!!! Can I ask did you listen to any of the advice that was given, or only the parts you liked? Why would anyone offer advice on a harness when you don't listen to any advice given? 

If you are putting £10 away a month...then on top of paying for insurance, food, training, worming ect how can you afford to live? You know what I give up! Good luck (to the pup).


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

holyshihtzu said:


> secondly getting a job is so hard these days without experience so if you think its easy in my area well its not. I am only 18 so that is the only way i could afford something


Getting a cleaning job isn't hard and there are those about everywhere, if you want *TWO* dogs then don't you think YOU should pay for the upkeep of them? Not rely on the JSA - US people that DO work to pay for it all!?!! 



holyshihtzu said:


> i will make sure that i will prove you all wrong and then you will think about what you have said


This proves you are immature


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Just to add, I was thinking of getting a Springer when Cookie is older but aftet reading some of the posts on health issues here, I don't know if it's a good idea! lol


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Think I've been relatively lucky when it comes to my dogs. Biggest vet bill so far is £400 and that was when Rupert was diagnosed with kidney failure. I'm hoping Spencer turns out to be just as cheap as my last 3. Rupert probably cost me the most, £75 every few weeks for ear infections the first year I had him then quite a lot of pretty minor injuries or illnesses.

Rupert ripping his nail cost us upwards of £250. A torn nail is a fairly common injury. The initial cutting back and cauterising, course of antibiotics and some painkillers cost us around £130. Then there were several more courses of antibiotics when the nail bed got infected. At one point it looked like the toe was going to have to be amputated as the infection had spread into the bone. I don't know what the average cost of chopping off a toe is but I imagine it's a fair bit. Just shows that even a common and usually not serious injury can be expensive!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I won't need to think about what I have said. All of my points have been relative, and helpful. You just seem to constantly ask for advice, and then ignore it. I hope you don't ask for advice when you cannot cope with the pup.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Rupert ripping his nail cost us upwards of £250. A torn nail is a fairly common injury. The initial cutting back and cauterising, course of antibiotics and some painkillers cost us around £130. Then there were several more courses of antibiotics when the nail bed got infected. At one point it looked like the toe was going to have to be amputated as the infection had spread into the bone. I don't know what the average cost of chopping off a toe is but I imagine it's a fair bit. Just shows that even a common and usually not serious injury can be expensive!


Ely has twice managed to rip his nails off and leave them hanging so they need to be removed and not off enough so can't be taken off without sedation. Both times on a Sunday. £362 later on each occasion at the emergency vets. And that's a simple removal and one course of antibiotics...


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Just a little question about the PDSA 

If you take your dog to the vet..does the PDSA cover everything? 

just say for example..a requested Blood test by the owner or worming tablets

anyway OP £10 a month is not going to get you very far at all, even feeding the pup is going to cut into your money ....your going to be broke..I just find it very very sad that you have choosen to go down that route of thinking its yours to have no problem..its all about having standards


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

L/C said:


> Ely has twice managed to rip his nails off and leave them hanging so they need to be removed and not off enough so can't be taken off without sedation. Both times on a Sunday. £362 later on each occasion at the emergency vets. And that's a simple removal and one course of antibiotics...


Ouch! Just goes to show how much a relatively minor injury can cost doesn't it? Our vet in Ireland was _really_ cheap compared to the other vets I've used. Treatment was normally roughly half the price I paid in Manchester and out here. Even so, with the complications we paid out over £250.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

just a word about jobs - at 18 can now do factory work

here I could have a job tomorrow if I was *able* to work - packing raw bacon/chicken/frozen packaged foods/shampoo or whatever - depending which agency I signed up with

it's not fun or glamerous but it pays reasonably well - I have done stints doing all those jobs during various holidays from college/uni and until health forced me to stop it was a living

get signed up with a few job agencies and they'll soon get you in at least temp employment doing *something - cleaning or factory


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

IndysMamma said:


> just a word about jobs - at 18 can now do factory work
> 
> here I could have a job tomorrow if I was *able* to work - packing raw bacon/chicken/frozen packaged foods/shampoo or whatever - depending which agency I signed up with
> 
> ...


so does macdonalds , how much experience you need flipping burgers ? i`m honestly sat here with my mouth wide open reading this thread


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

IndysMamma said:


> just a word about jobs - at 18 can now do factory work
> 
> here I could have a job tomorrow if I was *able* to work - packing raw bacon/chicken/frozen packaged foods/shampoo or whatever - depending which agency I signed up with
> 
> ...


But the OP doesn't need that. Have you seen the last post on this page

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-services/187508-dog-daycare.html

or this

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-serv...ings-vista-print-my-dog-walking-business.html

I want to know a)What is it really like in Fairy Land? and b)How can I get there?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I want to know a)*What is it really like in Fairy Land?* and b)How can I get there?


it`s a realy nice place , i often go there just thinking about topping up my tan actually


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Does anyone actually know the Op in real life?

Im just finding it hard anyone, even an immature 18 year old, could be so selfish, ignorant and dumb.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

:nonod::nonod::nonod::nonod: how big of a hole can someone dig ? ut:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Does anyone actually know the Op in real life?
> 
> Im just finding it hard anyone, even an immature 18 year old, could be so selfish, ignorant and dumb.


someone earlier on in one of the other threads said they knew her


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Does anyone actually know the Op in real life?
> 
> Im just finding it hard anyone, even an immature 18 year old, could be so selfish, ignorant and dumb.


Yes, one member does know her personally. Otherwise we might think she doesn't really exist.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> someone earlier on in one of the other threads said they knew her





newfiesmum said:


> Yes, one member does know her personally. Otherwise we might think she doesn't really exist.


Thats really quite depressing.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

holyshihtzu said:


> secondly getting a job is so hard these days without experience so if you think its easy in my area well its not. I am only 18 so that is the only way i could afford something


Im sorry but thats not true.
Im 19 years old, i got my first job at 17 years old at a childrens play centre. I had no experience with working with kids. I dont even like kids.
I then got a job at boarding kennels at the age of 18 (i started on my birthday) i had no previous experience of 'working' with dogs, but i owned my own. I then got a 2nd job with a greyhound trainer (my current full time job now). You cannot just sit around and hope for a job to pop up one day. No matter how many CVs you hand out, it doesnt mean they all get read. Pick up the phone, ring people up or visit shops and stores etc and make a proper effort to get a job. 
I had this problem. I emailed alot of people, sent a hell of alot of CVs. I sat around hoping one day i would get a reply. I'm sorry, but It doesnt always work like that. I rang up a greyhound trainer and it turned out he needed help. If i had emailed him he wouldnt of replied, but its the fact i actually got off my ass and rang him is the reason i got the job.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> But the OP doesn't need that. Have you seen the last post on this page
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-services/187508-dog-daycare.html
> 
> ...


But she doesn't charge remember. I think it was a waste of £5.00 for the Vista cards. I don't think she understands businesses at all, and thinks you can just walk a dog and get paid cash and that's it done. Sadly it doesn't work that way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

you guys are really getting me down may aswell commit suicide. i hate my life so that is why a dog could change it for me and my life, take my mind off things

anyway I have a job now volunteering in the PDSA so i dont know why people are saying I am DUMB and IGNORANt i actually got off my arse and picked up the phone, just dont know why other people think that others on JSA/benefits just sit on their arses all day for 50 a week, when infact its not like that they do actually make you look for work, some people just dont understand how it works

and i am not one of those people

i can assure you lot


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Does anyone actually know the Op in real life?
> 
> Im just finding it hard anyone, even an immature 18 year old, could be so selfish, ignorant and dumb.


Oh believe it  I don't know the OP in real life but I have a cousin exactly like this.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

holyshihtzu said:


> you guys are really getting me down may aswell commit suicide. i hate my life so that is why a dog could change it for me and my life, take my mind off things
> 
> anyway I have a job now volunteering in the PDSA so i dont know why people are saying I am DUMB and IGNORANt i actually got off my arse and picked up the phone, just dont know why other people think that others on JSA/benefits just sit on their arses all day for 50 a week, when infact its not like that they do actually make you look for work, some people just dont understand how it works
> 
> ...


"Volunteering" is not a job, as you do not get paid for it. I can understand how a dog will make you feel better, but it is not the right way to use a dog. You have to think about what you can give the dog, not what the dog can give you.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

holyshihtzu said:


> *you guys are really getting me down may aswell commit suicide. i hate my life so that is why a dog could change it for me and my life, take my mind off things*
> 
> anyway I have a job now volunteering in the PDSA so i dont know why people are saying I am DUMB and IGNORANt i actually got off my arse and picked up the phone, just dont know why other people think that others on JSA/benefits just sit on their arses all day for 50 a week, when infact its not like that they do actually make you look for work, some people just dont understand how it works
> 
> ...


I have kept out of this thread but do not attempt to emotionally blackmail folk in such an awful way. I understand feeling desperate, I really do, and my dog has helped no end BUT do not employ these tactics to make others give you what you want.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

holyshihtzu said:


> y*ou guys are really getting me down may aswell commit suicide.* i hate my life so that is why a dog could change it for me and my life, take my mind off things
> 
> anyway I have a job now volunteering in the PDSA so i dont know why people are saying I am DUMB and IGNORANt i actually got off my arse and picked up the phone, just dont know why other people think that others on JSA/benefits just sit on their arses all day for 50 a week, when infact its not like that they do actually make you look for work, some people just dont understand how it works
> 
> ...


First off grow up and stop trying the guilt trip, it is not going to work with me. How is a dog going to change your life anymore than the dog you already have???? Never ever joke about committing suicide, it is not a nice thing to either be in that position for real or know someone who has.

You need to stop with the counselling and committing suicide threats and grow up. Are you sure you're 18? Cos you act more like someone who is 8 

And do not try the "Oh look you were all wrong I now have a place in PDSA..." It's unpaid so everyones points on finances while on JSA still stands. Nobody has called you lazy etc, they have just pointed out you will find it hard to afford vet fees for 2 dogs, food for 2 dogs, etc while on JSA.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

holyshihtzu said:


> you guys are really getting me down may aswell commit suicide. i hate my life so that is why a dog could change it for me and my life, take my mind off things


This is a very childish thing to say on a public forum. If your finding it hard to listen to the truth - after all you are posting on a public forum which means your views are open to scrutiny then i recommend you take some temporary time away - even just 24 hours to clear your head.



Dogless said:


> I have kept out of this thread but do not attempt to emotionally blackmail folk in such an awful way. I understand feeling desperate, I really do, and my dog has helped no end BUT do not employ these tactics to make others give you what you want.


It certainly is an odd thing to write and I believe a tactic for sympathy / attention. Although in general those who can talk about it are normally attention seeking - Its those who keep quite who you need to worry about :nonod:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Doubt you have a PDSA place anyway if I am honest. Not being personal, or thinking you would be unsuitable.

I just find it hard to believe Bumblefluff makes a suggestion and then your next post on here is one saying you are now volunteering for the PDSA.

I like the way you ignored my question about hip scores? Don't you know the answer?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

holyshihtzu said:


> you guys are really getting me down may aswell commit suicide. i hate my life so that is why a dog could change it for me and my life, take my mind off things


you know i`ll tell ya a story , it`s a true one.
when i were a teen i pulled that stunt , threatening to shove pills down my throat because i couldn`t get my own way and ya know my dear old dad passed me the pills and said ``go on then , take them`` i never did 1] because i were doing it for attention and 2] because i couldn`t get my own way and 3] because i were a rotten little **** bag
dad called my bluff , it worked


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Don't you DARE pull that 'may as well commit suicide' crap on here. Just because you're being given a hard time about living in fantasy land? Oh my God, I've seen abused children and kids who've seen their parents macheted to death in civil wars act better than this. Get real! What actual problems do you in fact have? I lived in Liverpool for four years and I could get a job there tomorrow. Get up and stop whinging. You'll get zero sympathy if all you do is pull the woe is me act.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> It certainly is an odd thing to write and I believe a tactic for sympathy / attention. Although in general those who can talk about it are normally attention seeking - Its those who keep quite who you need to worry about :nonod:


I do agree having known a fair few folk in my professional capacity who have been both noisy and quiet about these matters. Having started my own attention seeking thread on my descent into madness :w00t::w00t: I feel embarrassed now...but in my defense it has enabled me to 'talk' to people who do not (the majority) know me in real life. So....occasionally people who post about such things are genuinely seeking help or comfort I believe...and at other times they are seeking to manipulate a situation.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

holyshihtzu said:


> you guys are really getting me down may aswell commit suicide. i hate my life so that is why a dog could change it for me and my life, take my mind off things
> 
> anyway I have a job now volunteering in the PDSA so i dont know why people are saying I am DUMB and IGNORANt i actually got off my arse and picked up the phone, just dont know why other people think that others on JSA/benefits just sit on their arses all day for 50 a week, when infact its not like that they do actually make you look for work, some people just dont understand how it works
> 
> ...


For an 18 year old you are very immature. You cannot sit there and blackmail us by saying that you're going to commit suicide because I can see where this is going. Within a month your "dad" will come on here and post about how you actually did commit suicide and we should all feel terrible. Bitch, please.

All we've done is try to help you, surely you can see where we're coming from. And I will say it *again*, what about the poor dog you already have! Is he not good enough? Did you get bored of him? Because I'll tell you what sweetie, getting a Springer when you know NOTHING about the breed will make you want to commit suicide even more.

The voluntary position at PDSA is convinient, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, although I shouldn't. I assume you've let the Job Centre know as you cannot do so many hours of unpaid work while you're on JSA. But of course, you already knew that.

You want to take your mind off of things? Go out with friends, go and get a JOB, get off the forum and do something with your life. Don't bring an innocent dog into your twisted little problems.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

holyshihtzu said:


> you guys are really getting me down may aswell commit suicide. i hate my life so that is why a dog could change it for me and my life, take my mind off things
> 
> anyway I have a job now volunteering in the PDSA so i dont know why people are saying I am DUMB and IGNORANt i actually got off my arse and picked up the phone, just dont know why other people think that others on JSA/benefits just sit on their arses all day for 50 a week, when infact its not like that they do actually make you look for work, *some people just dont understand how it works
> *
> ...


Do you know how the system works????

Do you know you are not allowed to run a business while on JSA????

Do you know the penalty for doing so?????

Have you talked through your supposed volunteering in PDSA with a benefits advisor?

Do you know how volunteering could effect your JSA and the restrictions in doing volunteer work while on benefits?????


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

holyshihtzu said:


> *you guys are really getting me down may aswell commit suicide. i hate my life so that is why a dog could change it for me and my life, take my mind off things*


If you really feel this way then I suggest you seek counselling. Please do not use threats of suicide as emotional blackmail. on anyone on a forum or in real life.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I started speaking about my anxiety issues on here recently - after finding out there are others here in ssame boat and it has helped immensely - but didn't talk about it for the previous year/2 years that there's been issues

it is insulting to everyone who has offered advice and help - but don't worry another convienient story change has cropped up and why would this springer pup have any more of a positive impact on your life than the *pre-existing* dog?! puppies are far more stress than an older already trained dog!

ok so you want to become a dog walker now? business cards and all - well make sure you have liability insurance, register as self employed with the tax people (tax exempt for first year), tell the Job Centre - which means that your JSA is at risk

Or... work off the books and risk huge fines from the tax people, repaying *ALL* JSA received (they will accuse you of having been earning underhand throughout) and a potential criminal record for benefit fraud and tax fraud

my best friend from College is a dog walker - she lives at her mum's house with her OH who has a full time job. They have 2 dogs and a horse. She works 3 jobs to barely be able to afford her pets and the horse has free livery/feed as one of her three jobs is at the livery yard!

her three jobs are - Stable Hand, Dog Walker, Assistant Animal Technician at the local College (where we got our qualification in Animal Management)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just to add - I am closing this thread now. 
OP if you need to talk to someone can I suggest your parents or if not then the Samaritans.


----------

